# Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische



## tope94 (10. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Angler,

Ich habe eine Frage und hoffe, dass ihr sie mir beantworten könnt 

Also:
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich gehe oft an die Saar bei Konz (Mündung) angeln mit Futterkorb (auf Friedfische). Allerdings weiss ich nie wann ich den Anschlag setzen soll. Schlage ich sofort an- Fisch weg.
Warte ich etwas ab- keine Anzeichen einer Flucht bzw. Biss.

Hilfe #d


----------



## Stachelritter86 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Wenn sich die Spitze merklich Richtung Wasser bewegt, gib dem Köderklauer einen Anhieb. In dem moment macht er sich ja auch am Köder zu schaffen und dann müsste auch der Haken fassen. Auf Fluchten würd ich nicht warten.

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## tope94 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Was soll ich machen wenn die Spitze sich zu mir bewegt?
Das passiert auch sehr oft|bigeyes


----------



## Fabiasven (10. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Ich habe die letzten Tage auch direkt angeschlagen beim ersten zupfer, dass hat aber nie was gebracht. Ich warte dann immer etwas ab, meistens zupft es wenig später sehr oft an der rute und dann folgt der anhieb. Ich würde an Deiner stelle immer etwas warten bis es öfters zupft.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

1. Fische mit einer Schlaufenmontage, die hat eine sehr eindeutige Bissanzeige zur Folge.

2. Wenn sich die Bisse nicht gut anschlagen lassen, dann verlängere schrittweise die Vorfachlänge und probiere auch mal einen kleineren Haken mit kleineren Ködern.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Hi,
das was Piscator geschrieben hat kann ich nur unterstreichen.

Das Problem mit der Spitze die sich dann zu dir biegt bzw. erschlafft liegt meistens daran das sich der Futterkorb vom Boden löst, ein bisschen abtreibt und dann wieder liegt.
Abhilfe schafft da ein Krallenkorb (nicht mein Favorit, hatte damit schon viele Hänger, weil die Krallen einfach nicht umklappen wollten) oder ein schwerer Korb. Meistens reichen schon 10-15 Gr. mehr damit der Korb sicher liegt.

Was das Anschlagen angeht:
Sobald der erste Zupfer zu sehen war, Hand auf die Rute legen um sofort beim nächsten Zupfer anschlagen zu können. 
Was manchmal auch hilft, falls die Bisse zu zaghaft sind. Langsam, wirklich langsam, einholen. Nicht viel, nur so das der Köder sich vielleicht 20-30 cm bewegt. Hatte es schon öfters das dann die "Lutscher" doch noch zugepackt haben. 

Greetz FF


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Versuch doch mal 2 Montagen parallel:
1 Rute mit Schlaufenmontage
1 Rute mit Antitangle-Rohr und Stopper ca. 20-30cm davon weg, quasi eine Selbsthakmontage.

Sonst alles gleich, gleiche Koerbe, Vorfaecher, Futter, Koeder... wenn die Selbsthakmontage besser faengt, dann weist du zumindest, dass du wirklich ein Problem mit der Bissverwertung hattest


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (10. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Hallo erst mal ich würde sagen versuch mal dienen köder weiter vom wiederhaken zu entfernen.Wenn das nichts hilft würde ich mir überlegen und auch ausprobieren andere hakengrössen zu nehmen. Beim angeln musst du ausprobieren. Und noch ein tip beim hebe biss (wenn die schnur schlaf wird)würde ich warten biss sie sich wider spannt. Und bei einem normalen biss musst du denn anschlag setzten wenn er reinzieht (die spitze reinzieht) und nich beim kleinsten zupfen. aba nach na zeit kriegst du da ein gefühl für. Ich hoffe ich habe dir deine frage gut und ausreichend erklärt:
Petri Heil 
(alle Rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt)


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (10. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Das mit dem futterkorb nochmal mit krallen würde ich nur in der see verwenden (brandungangeln). Wenn dann nimm ein bischen mehr Gewicht oder ein dreieckigen futterkorb der rollt nich weg.
Petri Heil


----------



## tope94 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal ich würde sagen versuch mal dienen köder weiter vom wiederhaken zu entfernen.





Was meinst du mit Köder? Das ist mir bei deiner Antwort unklar.
Meinst du ich soll das Vorfach verlängern?


----------



## Typhoon112 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Ich denke er meint du sollst den Köder nicht direkt bis an den Wiederhaken platzieren, sondern diesen komplett frei haben, so dass dieser nicht evtl. durch den Köder behindert wird.

Ansonsten kann ich mich auch nur meinen Vorrednern anschliessen, dass du nicht direkt beim ersten leichten zupfen den Anhieb setzen darfst. Ein bischen energischer sollte das ganze schon sein, damit du Aussicht auf einen erfolgreichen Anhieb bekommst.


----------



## Andal (11. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Mit den Hakenformen kann und sollte man auch etwas experimentieren, hier hat es ja eine enorme Auswahl. Beim Feedern haben sich allerdings Formen mit einem weiten Hakenbogen (Wide Gape) besonders geeignet erwiesen. Mein Favorit ist der Kamasan B983. Ein Öhrhaken, was auch den unterschiedlichen Vorfachlängen sehr entgegen kommt.


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (11. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Wenn ich dir noch einen tip geben darf probier mal Cgs haken aus von comoran in größe 12 mit 0.20 monofiler vorfachschnur damit kann mann sehr gut feedern unt auch stippen. 
Petri Heil


----------



## tope94 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir noch einen tip geben darf probier mal Cgs haken aus von comoran in größe 12 mit 0.20 monofiler vorfachschnur damit kann mann sehr gut feedern unt auch stippen.
> Petri Heil



Das war allerdings nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage. 
Ich will eher wissen wann und wie ich den Anschlag setzen soll


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (11. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Ja wie schon gesagt nicht beim kleinsten zupfen sondern wenn der fisch doller bzw kräftig reinzieht. Und auch nicht zu hart anschlegen oda zu schwach. aba für anschläge kriegst du ein gefühl.


----------



## Fabiasven (11. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal 2 Montagen parallel:
> 1 Rute mit Schlaufenmontage
> 1 Rute mit Antitangle-Rohr und Stopper ca. 20-30cm davon weg, quasi eine Selbsthakmontage.
> 
> Sonst alles gleich, gleiche Koerbe, Vorfaecher, Futter, Koeder... wenn die Selbsthakmontage besser faengt, dann weist du zumindest, dass du wirklich ein Problem mit der Bissverwertung hattest



Das mit dem Stopper ist keine schlechte Idee, ich hab das die Tage auch gemacht. Nur das bei mir der Stopper vom Antitangle- Rohr nur knapp nen Zentimeter entfernt war. Hat super funktioniert!


----------



## Koalabaer (11. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*



tope94 schrieb:


> Das war allerdings nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage.
> Ich will eher wissen wann und wie ich den Anschlag setzen soll



wichtig!ruckartige nicht zu verwertende Bisse=Vorfach zu kurz!
ausgelutschte Maden etc.ohne Bissanzeige=Vorfach zu lang!
typischer Rotaugenbiss,zwei mal zack zack und dann energisch=Anschlag!typisch Brasse die gespannte Spitze schnellt zurück_Anschlag!
Übung macht den Meister!einfach ein bissl ausprobieren,glaub mir!
Du bekommst dann schnell ein GEFÜHL wann du anschlagen solltest!
Starte mit ca.60cm Vorfachlänge,dann wie oben beschrieben anpassen!

Gruß,Jörg


----------



## HirRscH (11. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

HI
Also auf was für Fische angelst du oder was kommt in deinem Gewässer häufig vor?
Braschen z.B. schwimmen oft in die Schnur, was dann an der Rutenspitze aussieht wie ein Biss! Mein Tipp: Falls du nur einen kleinen Zupfer hattest (wie schon gesagt wurde) Hand an die Rute, wenn erstmal nichts passiert ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es ein durch in die Schnur schwimmen verursachter Biss ist. Erst wenn du in kurzer Zeit mehrere Zupfer hast solltst du anschlagen(<- So ist´meine Erfahrung). Zum Anschlag: der Anschlag beim Feedern ist nicht etwa wie bei anderen Angelarten ein ruckartiges Hochreißen der Rute, sondern nur ein seitliches Wegziehen (nicht ruckartig), welches nicht zu schnell ausgeführt werden sollte (da man beim Feedern parallel zum Ufer sitzt kann man diese Bewegung besser ausführen als ein Hochreißen der Rute)

Hoffe das war eine Hilfe für dich
Gruß
HirRscH


----------



## auborne (11. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Also ich denke mal wenn sich die spitze richtig bewegt und nicht nur so ein zupfer dann anschlagen. Man kann immer mal pech haben das es zu früh oder zu spät war kann ja mal passieren

So habe ich es gemacht


----------



## WarnowSun (12. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Meine Erfahrung, bei kurz aufeinander folgendem schnellen Zupfern ist es meist ne Rotfeder oder Plötz- egal ob groß oder klein....

Der Brasse macht sich bei mir eigentlich bemerkbar das er

- erstmal die Spitzen viel mehr biegt
- nicht so schnell zupft

und das ist bei mir auch so- meist wenn ein Brassen am anderen Ende der Schnur am anbeissen ist , läuft das so ab 

1 - 2 kurze zupfer und so beim 3-4 zupfer wo man schon die Hand an der Rute oder  bei der Rute haben sollte- folgt ein stärkeres ziehen in diesem Zeitpunkt zieh ich an.

meist klappts


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (12. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Ich würde sagen ein 60 cm vorfach ist zu lang (Koalabaer) dein köder muss in der nähe deines futterplatzes sein desahlb verwende ich immer ein max 50 cm langes vorfach.


----------



## HirRscH (12. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Besser ist es den Hakenköder nachdem sich das futter aus dem Korb gelöst hat (nach max ca. 1min) ins gelöste Futter zurück zu ziehen! Dann liegt der Köder im Futter und nicht daneben


----------



## Koalabaer (12. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen ein 60 cm vorfach ist zu lang (Koalabaer) dein köder muss in der nähe deines futterplatzes sein desahlb verwende ich immer ein max 50 cm langes vorfach.



teilweise gehe ich rauf bis auf 1,20m!
klar liegt der Köder noch in der Spur...der Futterplatz ist doch kein Punkt,sondern eine Fläche!
die Vorfachlänge mache ich abhängig,wie weiter oben beschrieben.


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (12. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

beim feedern wirft man auf eine stelle wo du dann dein futterplatz anlegst und deshalb solte man kein langes vorfach verwenden


----------



## Andal (12. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Sagt wer?

Eigenartigerweise propagieren die internationalen Größen des Feederfischens (Zammataro, Schlögel, Weigang, Nudd etc.) genau das, was hier beschrieben wurde. Nämlich die variable Vorfachlänge, mit teilweise über 100 cm langen Vorfächern.


----------



## Colophonius (12. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Hallo

Man muss auch bedenken, dass ein 1 Meter langes Vorfach NICHT automatisch heißt, dass der Köder 1 Meter vom Korb wegliegt.
Der Korb zieht ja das Vorfach relativ gerade nach unten, wo es dann langsamer ganz zum Grund trudelt, also wird es, starke Strömung ausgenommen, nicht gestreckt hinter dem Korb liegen, sondern oft nur wenige cm davon entfernt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Und selbst wenn ordentlich Strömung herrscht liegt der Haken mit dem Köder in der Futterspur. Das Futter wird ja mit der Strömung aus dem Korb gespült. Ein langes Vorfach kann also durchaus Sinn machen. Ich benutze auch des öfteren Vorfächer bis ca. 1,00m, das die Fische den Köder deshalb nicht finden würden habe ich noch nicht feststellen können.


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (13. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

ä andal mit "sagt wer?"  hast du dir noch nie team angler angegugt beim feedern logischerweise wirft man an dehn selben platz weil es nix bringt wenn du 10 würfe machst und alle an eine andere stelle wird nix bei rauskommen.


----------



## Hermann W. (13. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

@K@rpfen@ngler: Ich glaube Andals Beitrag bezog sich auf die Vorfachlänge!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## da Poser (14. April 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*



> Wenn ich dir noch einen tip geben darf probier mal Cgs Haken aus von comoran in größe 12 mit 0.20 monofiler vorfachschnur damit kann mann sehr gut Feedern unt auch stippen.


Die Cormoran CGS Haken finde ich zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber eine Hakengrösse und erst recht Vorfachstärke zu empfehlen ohne genau zu wissen was der Zielfisch, welche Hauptschnur und welcher Art der Köder ist halte ich nicht für zielführend.



> Was soll ich machen wenn die Spitze sich zu mir bewegt?





> Das Problem mit der Spitze die sich dann zu dir biegt bzw. erschlafft liegt meistens daran das sich der Futterkorb vom Boden löst, ein bisschen abtreibt und dann wieder liegt.
> Abhilfe schafft da ein Krallenkorb (nicht mein Favorit, hatte damit schon viele Hänger, weil die Krallen einfach nicht umklappen wollten) oder ein schwerer Korb. Meistens reichen schon 10-15 Gr. mehr damit der Korb sicher liegt.


Jepp genau.
Ergänzend tritt dieses Phänomen häufig dann auf wenn der Korb sich entleert und leichter wird. Krallenkörbe improvisiere ich z. B. indem ich ein kräftiges Stück Draht quer mit einem stinknormalen Haushaltsgummi an einen Rechteckkorb spanne. Dadurch rollt der Korb selbst mit wenig Blei nicht so stark.

An Vorfachlängen verwende ich 50 bis 120cm Längen, je stärker die Strömung und je vorsichtiger die Fische desto länger. Ersteres, weil ja auch das Futter stromab vom Futterkorb weggetrieben wird. Zweiteres, weil die Fische erst spät den Korb spüren sollen und ein längeres Vorfach freieres Köderspiel erlaubt.

mfg
da Poser


----------



## Fabiasven (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feeder-Angeln auf Friedfische*

Ich setze den Anschlag direkt nachdem sich die spitze ruckartig bewegt hat. Klappt super!


----------

